# Heel work progress!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I am happy to say that Mirada is really starting to progress with heel (she understands position), but I'm having an issue with marking what I want from her in motion.

The problem is that my chest is in the way....she's not as tall as Strauss (nor does she have as much mass in general) and I can't see where she is...because my boobs obscure my view >.<. It's an embarrassing issue, but an issue nonetheless.

Anything I do to try and get around this problem results in me pulling my shoulder forward, or pushing it back, which of course, results in forging or lagging.


This is 100% not her fault, but I don't know how to get around it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I am happy to say that Mirada is really starting to progress with heel (she understands position), but I'm having an issue with marking what I want from her in motion.
> 
> The problem is that my chest is in the way....she's not as tall as Strauss (nor does she have as much mass in general) and I can't see where she is...because my boobs obscure my view >.<. It's an embarrassing issue, but an issue nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Are you training for eye contact?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was actually going for contact towards my stomach area, since she's so much shorter than Strauss...but again...can't see her to mark and reward >.<


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you tried watching her in a mirror?

Can you see any part of her? I've noticed when the head comes up, so does the front which produces that lifty-kicky action. You could try marking that.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Have you tried watching her in a mirror?
> 
> Can you see any part of her? I've noticed when the head comes up, so does the front which produces that lifty-kicky action. You could try marking that.


This would be a good idea  It's what I would do, too. I've started grading Tags fronts with a mirror. They're not as good as I thought :X


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Have you tried watching her in a mirror?


No. We don't have one available for this kind of thing  She won't "pop up" on leash. In fact she puts her ears back and overall looks miserable >.<

As for what I can see of her, in motion, the answer is...her nose. Stationary...her ear tip >.<


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> No. We don't have one available for this kind of thing  She won't "pop up" on leash. In fact she puts her ears back and overall looks miserable >.<
> 
> As for what I can see of her, in motion, the answer is...her nose. Stationary...her ear tip >.<


Do you mean she doesn't heel on leash as well as off? Neither does Tag. I hate on leash heeling, the stupid lead gets in the way.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Do you mean she doesn't heel on leash as well as off? Neither does Tag. I hate on leash heeling, the stupid lead gets in the way.


Yes. Quite frankly, she looks like she's been beaten. Tail between her legs, ears back. Beautiful position (I "feel" her since I can't see her) but you'd wear I clocked her with a pot.

Off leash she doesn't really heel, but she's "up". Very animated, happy, etc. She overall responds better to my husband (and has a stronger bond), but he does not have the time to work her (and he actually WANTS to)


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Yes. Quite frankly, she looks like she's been beaten. Tail between her legs, ears back. Beautiful position (I "feel" her since I can't see her) but you'd wear I clocked her with a pot.
> 
> Off leash she doesn't really heel, but she's "up". Very animated, happy, etc. She overall responds better to my husband (and has a stronger bond), but he does not have the time to work her (and he actually WANTS to)


Tag heels robotically on leash. Like "boring, boring, boring, _why_ is heeling so _*boring*_", while off leash he's like Mirada--up, happy, etc. I can't wait to get past novice


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm not sure we'll even get into novice. It's just so disheartening, especially since it's not work I like to begin with, but I can't find any agility classes nearby, and I'm not sure we're going to be here long enough for Mirada to get a start in Flyball.

She's just so much softer than Strauss is. I've learned I really don't much like a soft dog. I mean, Strauss has his vices, but I like it that he can take a correction. Put a little pressure on Mirada and it's like the world has fallen on her head.

Virginia just plain sucks for dog related things.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure we'll even get into novice. It's just so disheartening, especially since it's not work I like to begin with, but I can't find any agility classes nearby, and I'm not sure we're going to be here long enough for Mirada to get a start in Flyball.

She's just so much softer than Strauss is. I've learned I really don't much like a soft dog. I mean, Strauss has his vices, but I like it that he can take a correction. Put a little pressure on Mirada and it's like the world has fallen on her head.

*I hear ya. Tag is fun to work with because he's so stinkin' happy and outgoing, but (like Mirada) put pressure on and he crumbles. It's difficult to find that fine line (with Tag) that makes him work harder vs. shutting off. The only upside is, as he's getting more experienced/confident in agility he seems to be able to handle pressure better in that venue. But rally? Pffft. If the leash goes tight (even if I'm being a klutz and gathering the slack) he acts like he's been drop kicked. 
Auz is a knucklehead, and frustrating to work with because he just doesn't CARE what I want, but if he can take a correction and a "knock it OFF" much better than a soft dog. I think in order to shut Auz down I would have to hang him upside down by his toes. The good thing about Auz is he was an excellent beginners dog, because I made a lot of mistakes and he bounced right back. I have been much more careful with Tag.*

Virginia just plain sucks for dog related things.

*So does Ohio. :/*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> The good thing about Auz is he was an excellent beginners dog, because I made a lot of mistakes and he bounced right back.


Strauss is the same, though I have to admit that Strauss seems to be a bit more biddable than Auz xD Strauss DOES care what I want, and DOES try very hard, though, like any sentient being, he has his preferences (such as him preferring I NOT make him hold things).


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Strauss is the same, though I have to admit that Strauss seems to be a bit more biddable than Auz xD Strauss DOES care what I want, and DOES try very hard, though, like any sentient being, he has his preferences (such as him preferring I NOT make him hold things).


Auz is one of the most un-biddable dogs I've ever met. But that's OK, that's just who he is. He's got great intuition and can sense if I really REALLY need him to do something, or if I just wish he'd do XY or Z, kwim? If there's a certain amount of worry, intensity, etc in my voice he complies like no other, but for regular every-day stuff he's like meh...whatever, lady.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

if you can see her nose, that's all you need to see. i'm in the same situation - rah is huge and i can see him past my boobs because he forges. but berlin actually knows where heel position is, so she is in correct position - but that means i wont be able to see her eyes - typically i get nose and some ears. looking back forces her backwards into a lag because its lots of pressure. 

if she's on leash, then she can't be out of position, don't worry. if you can feel her, she's there. look down and to your left foot, about 1-2 feet ahead of you - it will give her something to focus on, but she wont be pressured out of heel position. 

i do feel the frustration - its hard going from the blue butthead to a dog more sensitive to my body language. its hard to miss this in your face...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ROFL!! Thank you! Both for the laugh, and the advice. BTW, my husband LOVES Oorah's name xD


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

no problem, good luck! do you have video of your girl? i find watching videos is realllllly helpful.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No  We can't upload any videos because we have a crappy allotment for our internet


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

ugh, thats a problem! i love watching other peoples dogs work, it gives me a lot of ideas and inspiration!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You can always hop on my youtube and watch Strauss, lol. He's pretty animated xD So animated I had to give up on my CDX dream.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> You can always hop on my youtube and watch Strauss, lol. He's pretty animated xD So animated I had to give up on my CDX dream.


I think Auz and Strauss were separated at birth 
BTW, I couldn't believe he took the tire down and didn't even look back! That boy is FAST! There's a flat coat in our class who can cheat injury by doing stuff like that (tire) on a daily basis, and he's no worse for wear. The owner gave up using guide wires because all he did was send them flying. One night I was sitting so that the A-frame was blocking my view of the weave poles, and when he began weaving all I say were guide wires going EVERYWHERE. Another time he (literally) jumped sideways OVER the A-frame. I wish I were half that athletic...


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

sounds like rah - took a lot of heavy training with some very experienced trainers, and above all, it took training ME to be a fair, consistent (and better) handler. so much of our dogs actions are merely reflections on our handling. i think that with polishing of your own handling, strauss would be very different in the ring.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> i think that with polishing of your own handling, strauss would be very different in the ring.


Maybe. I actually gave up not because of what he was doing with his body, but with his mouth. He won't shut up, and we tried everything under the sun >.<


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

some dogs are noisy, and its just a matter of mitigating it. but i looked at some videos, and i think some of his vocalizations are frustrations - i see a lot of dogs that do that - its like "come on mom, GET BETTER!" - what I've found is that when we smooth out our handling, give them clear cues and fix ourselves, it removes a lot of their frustration because a dog that's trying to be right, when they are prevented by their handlers, then its hard. also some dogs want to move faster. 

some dogs are just loud and we learn to deal with it. some trainers work on fixing it - one person i know will correct the dog for any noise because she squeaks and whines and yips when she's excited or overstimulated. its self control and impulse control.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> some dogs are just loud and we learn to deal with it.


This is what I've mostly concluded. I don't doubt SOME of the noise is frustrating, but most of it is my dog being "amped". I gave up because I got tired of being excused from the ring for it :-/


----------

